# Hello from a Newbie



## sh1bby69 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there. My girlfriend and I caught a mantis 2 weeks ago and now its beginning to make it's Oothecae. Below is the picture. I'm not sure what kind the mantis is but I hope you guys can help me out. I tried to search and I could not find anything but I may have not used the correct words. My girlfriend and I are completely new to having a mantis as a pet but we are pretty excited and I always wanted one. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know from what I read the Oothecae will hatch in like 3-5 months. We notice the creation of the Oothecae tonight so I think she is still working on it. Also is it possible for them to create a oothecae if they do not have a mate? Well hope to hear from you all soon. Click the pic below to enlarge.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum (there is an introduction section you can introduce yourself in also). Where do you live? It would be helpful to know, as your mantid appears to be of the _Stagmomantis _genus, possibly _Stagmomantis carolina_, but knowing your location would help pin down the species possibilities.

Once laid, the ootheca will hatch if kept in warm temperatures (70F-85F) in about 4 to 6 weeks. _Stagmomantis sp_. also support diapause, which is a period of cold latency (over the winter if in areas that get cold in the winter, if kept out in the cold or refrigerated), and can then warm up and hatch in the Spring. Use the "Search" feature to learn about diapause, and you will need to decide when you want them to hatch.

Also, the females will lay oothecae whether they have mated, or been fertilized or not. But a wild caught female, especially late in the season, will likely have already mated in the wild and chances are she is fertile.

Edit: Looking again at the ooth, it looks like Peter's pic of a religiosa ooth... which I don't have experience with. Where are you???


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice pic u got, I dont see that good, but the ooth itself to me looks like an Asian ooth. but who know, well of course someone does! From OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## sh1bby69 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! Sorry I posted in the wrong section. I live in Southern California in Orange County.


----------

